# Hi Everyone! *Waves Right Hand Erratically*



## ReiRei (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey everybody. Y'all can call me Rei. I'm a junior at my high school and have been a technician for about a year. Actually, I've been an official technician for half of a year. I started out in Costume Crew because a friend recruited me, thank the Fates, and have thus far worked my way into the wonderful world of Lights.

I plan on attending college for Light Design and if anyone knows of a good college or university for said major it would be much appreciated if y'all shared with me. Thanks =-)


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome Rei. The standard spiel goes something like this: ask questions, answer questions. We don't normally bite, but that becomes less predictable when people forget to use the search function. The only stupid question is the one we've answered twice in the last month... Don't be afraid to bring back old topics is you have something useful to add or a question that comes off it, but reviving something to say "me too" has a habit of annoying some of us.


Oh and there will be folks wanting details about your space and what not and they'll be dying to see any website you may have, something about them being a nosy bunch is the line oft tossed around. Your choice as to engaging in the off topic antics, but mostly we'll either wait until we've resolved the issue before going completely off tangent or we'll work the answers into the banter, so in that case it may advantageous to read through those posts...

But again Welcome Aboard!

Oh, and we'd love to know which neck of the woods you're in...


----------



## Van (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard ReiRei.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi ReiRei!

EDIT: I'm an IDIOT! i thought it said junior high school not junior IN high school.... whatever disregard this comment:
___________________________________________________________________________________

...................I'm also a jr. high tech geek! nice to see that I'm not the only jr. higher here.
___________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## soundlight (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard! There are quite a few threads on choosing colleges. There are also quite a few on the BA vs. BFA topic. Start looking for colleges now, and visit colleges this spring and summer, because January 1 flies at you really fast senior year...


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome... I like the way your hand waves erratically. Interesting technique. Have fun. The booth is a great place. Jump right in and ask some questions. 


PadawanGeek said:


> Hi ReiRei! I'm also a jr. high tech geek! nice to see that I'm not the only jr. higher here.



Um Padawan you might want to re-read Rei Rei's message.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 11, 2008)

You live in Ashland huh? Well that changes everything. You my friend have SO many opportunities available to you. Wow! If I was your age in Ashland, I would head downtown and pester everyone until they let me help with something cool. There's got to be ton's of great opportunities to volunteer and work with people who really know their stuff there. "Deadlygopher" is another high school student and new member from Eugene. Old crusty "Van" is a big shot from [-]Porkland[/-] Portland you should really get to know.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 11, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome... I like the way your hand waves erratically. Interesting technique.



I'm not sure it's right for theatre though. It's not repeatable and it can't be cued by the SM and be expected to turn out EXACTLY the same every show. But the rock and roll world...


----------



## PadawanGeek (Feb 11, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Um Padawan you might want to re-read Rei Rei's message.



uh........

I'm an idiot! duhhhh......


----------



## LD4Life (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Rei, great to have you. I happen to be a college student studying lighting design right now, so if you have any questions, feel free to PM (private message) me or start a thread as there are several others of us on here as well. And, word of advice, listen to the likes of Van and the guys like that, they really know what they are talking about.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 12, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> I'm not sure it's right for theatre though. It's not repeatable and it can't be cued by the SM and be expected to turn out EXACTLY the same every show. But the rock and roll world...


----------

